# Senior Police Officer Jaime Padron



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Senior Police Officer*

*Jaime Padron*

Austin Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Friday, April 6, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 41
*Tour:* 17 years
*Badge #* 6674
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 4/6/2012
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial 


Senior Police Officer Jaime Padron was shot and killed after responding to the Walmart on the I-35 Frontage Road to investigate reports of an intoxicated man at approximately 2:30 am.

Upon arriving at the scene, Officer Padron was immediately attacked by the man and was shot once in the neck at point blank range. Despite being wounded, he was able to inform dispatchers that he had been shot. Two Walmart employees tackled the suspect and held him down until responding units arrived and placed him under arrest.

Officer Padron succumbed to his wound at the scene.

Officer Padron was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Austin Police Department for three years. He had previously served with the Austin Airport Police Department and the San Angelo Police Department for 14 years. He is survived by his two young daughters and parents.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Art Acevedo
Austin Police Department
PO Box 689001
Austin, TX 78768

Phone: (512) 974-5000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21219-senior-police-officer-jaime-padron#ixzz1rI1EhWcm​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Padron


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP officer


----------

